# Squash Partner (Beginer)



## Andy Gers Fan (Oct 1, 2010)

Recently moved here to the Marina (been here 2 months).

Have squash courts in the apartment and looking for someone to play squash with.

I have played squash less than 10 times in my life so I am a beginer.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi Andy, 
Am also a beginner and would love a game. I'm in JBR but don't have a court. I tried to send you a pm with my details but I think you need a few more posts to enable it. 

Andy


----------



## Andy Gers Fan (Oct 1, 2010)

Im in Park Island so across the road from JBR, I will make a couple of posts and try and get PM enabled.


----------



## Andy Gers Fan (Oct 1, 2010)

HamishUK said:


> Hi Andy,
> Am also a beginner and would love a game. I'm in JBR but don't have a court. I tried to send you a pm with my details but I think you need a few more posts to enable it.
> 
> Andy


Will try and PM


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Andy Gers Fan said:


> Recently moved here to the Marina (been here 2 months).
> 
> Have squash courts in the apartment and looking for someone to play squash with.
> 
> ...


I'm in. Let me know the details.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

I am up for it as well... Can't find anyone with court, or willing to play south side of Dubai.


----------



## Spadge (May 27, 2009)

Would be up for it too, haven't played for a while. Am in JBR also so just let me know when


----------



## manaj (Jun 7, 2009)

am in JLT just across the small dirt track they call SZR, I have two rackets, used to play a lot many moons ago when I was fitter, means I'd be like a beginer now, let me know when and you can use one of my rackets!


----------



## madmax (Sep 16, 2009)

*Squash in tecom/DMC*



ccr said:


> I am up for it as well... Can't find anyone with court, or willing to play south side of Dubai.


Anyone know of decent courts in TECOM/DMC?

Willing to pay & play regularly but locally 

Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

madmax said:


> Anyone know of decent courts in TECOM/DMC?
> 
> Willing to pay & play regularly but locally
> 
> Any feedback appreciated.


I am game to pay and play regularly, but do not know of any court near Dubai Media City.

I work in Jebel Ali FreeZone, and am aware that the Jebel Ali resort has a court (50 AED / person), but that might be too far for you ?


----------



## gzula26 (Dec 9, 2010)

Andy,

Lets start to play squash! Im in the Marina, available from late afternoons.

Cheers


----------



## romz (Dec 25, 2010)

ccr said:


> I am game to pay and play regularly, but do not know of any court near Dubai Media City.
> 
> I work in Jebel Ali FreeZone, and am aware that the Jebel Ali resort has a court (50 AED / person), but that might be too far for you ?


looking for someone to play squash with im a beginner


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

madmax said:


> Anyone know of decent courts in TECOM/DMC?
> 
> Willing to pay & play regularly but locally
> 
> Any feedback appreciated.


Well it's just around 10-15mins drive but you can try the Hayya clubs in Lakes, Springs/Meadows.. They've 3 clubs there and all have squash and tennis courts.. I recently signed up for an annual membership and can take friends along for AED 45 per person(during week days).. Once you're in you're also free to enjoy the gym, pool, jacuzzi etc.. 

If you want to play on a regular basis then I'd suggest a membership as well.. Basically if you play twice a week you're going to end up paying AED 360 per month anyway and overall it's cheaper to have a membership


----------



## Chris78 (Dec 14, 2010)

Andy Gers Fan said:


> Recently moved here to the Marina (been here 2 months).
> 
> Have squash courts in the apartment and looking for someone to play squash with.
> 
> ...


Andy - I see this post if from October so not sure if you got a regular game going. I'm moving out in April and would be looking for a regular game (also a beginner, played around 20 games).

Must warn you though im a Celtic season ticket holder, so you'll need to put up with a bit if banter


----------



## iank (Nov 11, 2009)

*Hi*



Andy Gers Fan said:


> Recently moved here to the Marina (been here 2 months).
> 
> Have squash courts in the apartment and looking for someone to play squash with.
> 
> ...


Hi Andy
I am always game for a game - pm me and we will arrange
Cheers
Ian


----------



## vennerfr (Nov 13, 2010)

There is a couple of courts in sheraton hotel in jbr i know of, and i've played a bit, i also live in the marina, I've played a bit and can sort of hold my own...but now i'm so unfit i doubt i'll be any good at all!!

Let me know if your still looking buddy, evem though i recon you have quite a few offers on the table.

vennerfr
0555501097.


----------



## iank (Nov 11, 2009)

*VV interested*



vennerfr said:


> There is a couple of courts in sheraton hotel in jbr i know of, and i've played a bit, i also live in the marina, I've played a bit and can sort of hold my own...but now i'm so unfit i doubt i'll be any good at all!!
> 
> Let me know if your still looking buddy, evem though i recon you have quite a few offers on the table.
> 
> ...


Hi
Thanks for the reply and I am definitely looking to expand my list of playing partners. Let me know when and exact address and I will be there. Anything timewise after 6.30pm (Sun - Thurs) (except Monday this week) and anytime on weekends
Ian
Ring me on 050 4448523


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

Andy Gers Fan said:


> Recently moved here to the Marina (been here 2 months).
> 
> Have squash courts in the apartment and looking for someone to play squash with.
> 
> ...


I would love to play, I am also a beginner. I live in the Greens. Please PM me to arrange a game...Mid Forties.. male..
lookin forward to it...evenings after 6 and week-ends if that suits you..


----------



## alldprettyfaces (Aug 21, 2011)

*squash*

HI andy,

are you still playing sqauash? i would be interested if you still were. Pls do email be back if so. Thanks.,


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

If you want to come to the Shangri-La I'll play ya..


----------



## alldprettyfaces (Aug 21, 2011)

shangrila sheikh zayed is it? how about membership? how much is it per gamE?


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

It is included in the gym membership. I found it to be pretty affordable considering what you get. Plus it is a 2 minute walk from my villa!


----------

